# #64 4:3 no chain or braid.



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

Playing with some rubber bands. Any feedback on this setup. Chaining always seemed like there was too many knots which don't contribute to power and create a weak sspot.braiding just looks messy.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Well, that is a neat looking set up.

Seems like it should send 5/8-inch marbles or 1/2-inch steel downrange with authority.

It will be interesting to hear where this set-up fails: At the pouch, or the tie between the 4 and the 3.

Those office bands are fun to play with!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s what I shot as a teenager. Old school is cool


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm trying that! Soon as I get some rubber bands.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Interesting concept...

Let us know how it works out in the long run.


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

It does look cool and reminds me of the years long ago when I was a poor kid.

However, I do have concerns about those band loops. If they catch the projectile, they may probably send it back to you with fearful force. I have passed my youth, so only straight and clean bands or tubes. No loops, pockets, or the like.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

Got to shoot it today.it is pretty serious for some rubber bands. First time I shot the snap jaw and had a few fork strikes which I Hadn't had with any of my other slings.Couldn't dial it in with 3/8" steel. It really liked the marbles. It isn't as wide as some of my other slings so it always felt uncomfortable. May need to be 1/2" wider. That is the great thing about making your own you can get the right fit. Might back off on the power. It shattered the plastic catch tub.


----------

